# Radio Reception Problem Unanswered 2001 Altima



## Tizil44 (May 18, 2012)

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima GXE with an In Window Antenna. I have bad radio reception and have looked for and followed advice from all over the internet and forums. When i put the radio back in and close everything up the reception is perfect for about 30 min of driving. Then it starts to degrade, and fuz in and out in two to three second intervals. After i leave the car overnight and drive it again the radio reception is even worse. The radio works perfectly otherwise. no problems whatsoever. Also i had a sony xplode head unit in there previously, with the same wire connections, and the radio reception was always perfect. I have no idea why the reception on my new Pioneer DEH-6300UB is so bad. I live in the middle of Los Angeles and have had great reception untill i installed this new headunit. I have been messing around with it for a few months, and the reception just wont improve.

I already spliced up the black and red antenna amplifier wire to the blue and white wire from the radio using a spare brown wire (pictured below). The two unattached black ground wires go to nothing in the harness, just empty slots on the car side of the plastic connector. The radio ground is attached to the bottom left screw, and the stereo works without the antenna attached. I also put electrical tape over all the connections.
What should i do now? (pictures below) Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since you didn't have the problem with the Sony, perhaps the reception problem isn't due to the antennae but, instead, the new Pioneer head unit?


----------

